# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Ultra omgwtfbbq speed hax quad bike

## megusta

Actually really easy, probably going to get patched very soon also - Have fun.

Step 1 Get a quad.

Step 2 Drive into something solid like the concrete blocks in bases or the back of a C-RAM / Anti aircraft (Be sure to be holding shift or default sprint button down, the one that makes your vehicle go faster)

Step 3 Spam A / D (Left / Right) Until the smoke animation starts going crazyyyyyyy.

Step 4 Repeat step 3 for as long as you like, as there doesn't seem to be a cap on how fast you can actually make your quad go.

Step 5 Whilst still holding the sprint button steer away from the solid object you're driving into.

Enjoy it while it lasts gents.

----------


## Imbuned

Nicely spotted.
This is caused by programming failure which multiplies speed without limits (i quess there is some loop that doesn't have ending method).

I found out that this works with tanks too.
Tried this with jeep, but jeep only got extremely slow.

With tanks this worked for me when i used [shift] to boost while grinding the wall. Sadly I wasn't able to control the speed.

----------


## Boozey

Works, but the quad is really hard to control at high speeds.. Always crashed into something. Nice find!

----------


## Freefall552

Hey man this glitch is awesome. I played on the bandar Desert map and I flew like 100 meters into the air and hit a exploding jet hahah.

----------

